# Short Iron Fab-16 Foot Back blade



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Previously called Sno Kontrol, http://shortironfab.com/ is one of the companies making a 16 foot pull plow.

My questions are for those using pull plows, on residentials and small commercials ( gas stations, etc.) how much time has this saved you ??? (in percentages please, driveway sizes differ so percentages allow me to calculate it compared to my drives.)

Also, does anybody have an opinion on the Short Iron fabs versus the Ebling?

Short Iron told me their plows are self contained whereas Ebling has a lot more exposed to the elements. Also, Short Iron's plows are built stronger than Eblings and theirs also react/respond quicker than Eblings.

Any input out there? I'm going to pull the trigger quickly on one of these two.

Thanks.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

I know there's threads out there on the Eblings, but I was hoping for more of a comparison between the two and maybe some feedback from those who have a black blade.

Any takers???


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1669141 said:


> Previously called Sno Kontrol, http://shortironfab.com/ is one of the companies making a 16 foot pull plow.
> 
> My questions are for those using pull plows, on residentials and small commercials ( gas stations, etc.) how much time has this saved you ??? (in percentages please, driveway sizes differ so percentages allow me to calculate it compared to my drives.)
> 
> ...


Plow looks similar to an Ebling. Advertised as being built in Michigan so most likely a copy of some sort. From the pictures provided looks like it was built in someone's pole barn, not necessarily all bad. I would be concerned about replacement parts and support. FYI, I Googled "Short Iron Fab" and nothing showed up. Makes me wonder. We use several Ebling 16' pull plows and have had few issues. They are solid. They have their place and where we do use them they are twice as efficient (if not more) than our 8' pull plows.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Herm Witte;1669555 said:


> Plow looks similar to an Ebling. Advertised as being built in Michigan so most likely a copy of some sort. From the pictures provided looks like it was built in someone's pole barn, not necessarily all bad. I would be concerned about replacement parts and support. FYI, I Googled "Short Iron Fab" and nothing showed up. Makes me wonder. We use several Ebling 16' pull plows and have had few issues. They are solid. They have their place and where we do use them they are twice as efficient (if not m) than our 8' pull plows.


Yeah there isn't a lot to be found about them other than facebook, website and some youtube videos.

Short Iron Fab comes completely assembled where as Ebling, unless I'm incorrect, does not.

I talked to the owner at Short Iron Fab, Jason, which is easy to get a hold of him, ask questions, etc.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's not all that much to putting one together. I'm almost sure that Jim would ship you one assembled if that's what it took,

Like Herm said, parts and support availability. Answering the phone doesn't mean you have a pile of parts behind you.

There's something to be said about having many of these things out there working, seeing and fixing the problems, building in weak points to prevent major failure, that type of thing.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

framer1901;1669860 said:


> There's something to be said about having many of these things out there working, seeing and fixing the problems, building in weak points to prevent major failure, that type of thing.


Very good point there sir.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

Everyone has to start somewhere, as for parts I have them in stock, and nothing against ebling they make a good blade, but I found room for improvement. If anyone have any questions or would like to see one give me a call. Thanks Jason


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

What's the pricing? Do they come with a new receiver hitch also?


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

$6300 plus shipping and they come with a new hitch.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

shortiron;1671972 said:


> $6300 plus shipping and they come with a new hitch.


What specifically did you improve upon? How far out are you on your 16'?


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

All enclosed hydraulic system with battery, reinforced wings, and increased wing speed. I'll have 3 back from powder coat end of next week then they will be ready to ship.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

shortiron;1672071 said:


> All enclosed hydraulic system with battery, reinforced wings, and increased wing speed. I'll have 3 back from powder coat end of next week then they will be ready to ship.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you post pictures please


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

shortiron;1672071 said:


> All enclosed hydraulic system with battery, reinforced wings, and increased wing speed. I'll have 3 back from powder coat end of next week then they will be ready to ship.


Hell, 3 yrs ago I said that open hydraulic system on the Eblings wasn't a good design...got my head bit off by the loyal owners. I don't understand why it wouldn't be enclosed.

Question for Shortiron: Why do the wings have to taper at the ends? Seems like a lot off snow is pushed up and over at those points.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

I do square wings also, I like the tapered look and some guys like square. It's up to the customer. As for my pump box I also include a battery with all my plows so I needed to put it in something.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

Like I said I have nothing against ebling, I'm just trying to make a quality blade and a name for myself. There is plenty of market for these blades so to me its no different than a boss and a western.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

*Here's the real deal....*

Ebling's or any type of wide pull plows will only work for 50% of the time.

Where I'm going is this. With most 2" snows, this type of plow works. The truck pulling the plow will be able to handle it.

Once the snow gets heavy, or there is is "big" snow fall with dry snow, then this design in plows is hard on trucks.

I have no personal experience, honestly in using them, but trucks are lacking in durability when it comes to using a plow that sized.

So...........

Do you want to spent 15k on a piece of old machinery that can handle 10 times the load on it, or spend 5k in repairs on a truck that can barely handle the load.......

It's a numbers game..

...


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

The only time its not good to use these plow is if you have a foot of wet snow. I've been out all day plowing 6 tp 10 inches of lake effect snow with no problem. It's just like anything you have to know the limitations of your equipment and how to use it efficiently.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

Triple L;1672077 said:


> Can you post pictures please


I'm not sure how to do that from my phone. There are plenty of pictures on my web site and Facebook.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

hansenslawncare;1672073 said:


> Sent you a PM.


I have nothing in my inbox, give me a call tomorrow if that will work better, thanks.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

shortiron;1672248 said:


> I have nothing in my inbox, give me a call tomorrow if that will work better, thanks.


Will do...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

As a person that prefers to make our own "things" or come up with something different to try, you have to give a thumbs up to people trying the same thing. There's definetly more than one way to acomplish a task.

Muskegon does get a fair bit of snow for testing now doesn't it?


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

framer1901;1672376 said:


> As a person that prefers to make our own "things" or come up with something different to try, you have to give a thumbs up to people trying the same thing. There's definetly more than one way to acomplish a task.
> 
> Muskegon does get a fair bit of snow for testing now doesn't it?


We got anywhere from 6 to 9 inches last night, and on any night it snows I have atleast 25 blades out in the muskegon area alone. As for testing I have 5 yrs of R&D into my current design.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone buy one of these yet? Look pretty good. Are these ready to be shipped or what's the approximate lead time?


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

I have one more left ready to ship, I'm taking one to Des Moines next week. After that I will be making another batch, but the lead time will be 4 weeks. Also I have financing available if anyone needs it. Thanks and be sure to check us out on the web site and Facebook.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

4 weeks including holiday break? Or are you actually saying 5-6 weeks / mid Jan delivery ?


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

goel;1675691 said:


> 4 weeks including holiday break? Or are you actually saying 5-6 weeks / mid Jan delivery ?


Yeah I may have one more available, I have a local guy that has one that's not installed yet and he would sell it if it helps someone out. I can build him another in the next batch. Send me your info and I'll get you a shipping quote.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

Shortiron, who in the des moines area are you taking it too? I would like to check the blade out in person if possible


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Can or have you fab'd one for a utility tractor three point hitch? They look solid and good for you for building your own product and coming on here to back it up.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

wahlturfcare;1677674 said:


> Shortiron, who in the des moines area are you taking it too? I would like to check the blade out in person if possible


Im gunna be in Fairbank MN and at Priority Excavating in Des Moines, Im not sure when yet im hoping on friday afternoon for the Fairbank delivery and Sat for the other, but we are getting pounded with lake effect right now so that may push me back a day.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

wislxer;1678745 said:


> Can or have you fab'd one for a utility tractor three point hitch? They look solid and good for you for building your own product and coming on here to back it up.


Yes sir, I have a few out there this season and im looking to do quite a few yet this season and next yr. If you PM me your number I can send you some pics from my phone. I doing a small one and a large one right now but I can build whatever the customer needs within reason. If you go to my website there is a link to my facebook for more up to date pictures.


----------



## shortiron (Oct 28, 2009)

I sold my last truck blade that I have instock yesterday, so I wont have anymore til the middle of Jan.


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

the original one from over six years ago way shorter mold boards





Preferred has five

two angled wings 
two square wings
one 8ft



quick video of one from a news crew stopped by tonight.

http://social.newsinc.com/media/jso...ayer/16x9&videoId=25432810#.Uqfm1HuXlII.email

I will take some new pics and videos some time here soon show more


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

After starting this thread and talking to Jason from Short Iron; I'd like to publicly thank him (Jason) and Jeremy for the install and battling the roads/elements.

These guys are a couple of soldiers and I'm proud to say that I have a brand new 16' Short Iron back blade on my truck.

Quick synopsis: Plowed small commercial lot. W/O a Short Iron= 40 minutes, W/ Short Iron= 25 minutes (That's more than a 30% time savings. Granted only 2 inches of light fluffy snow...however this was the "1st" property/house, etc to plow with the Short Iron. Should only get better with experience.)

Standard (my standard) Residential- W/O a Short Iron=8 minutes, W/ Short Iron=roughly 5 minutes. (This includes shoveling time as well.)

Time is money...this purchase is making me more efficient.

If anyone wants a more thorough review please ask; pictures will follow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White Gardens;1672229 said:


> Ebling's or any type of wide pull plows will only work for 50% of the time.
> 
> Horse hockey and bovine excrement.
> 
> ...


Good grief I thought this had been solved a long, long, long, long time ago.

I plowed with my tractor yesterday--JD 5101e with 8611 and 16' Ebling. My back blade was used MORE than my front blade because it's wider. And I can pull out loading docks with it. Still, every pass I made carrying snow, both blades were down. Yes, I know, it was a tractor. When I plow that account with my truck, the same is true.

The only problem with heavy snow is not lifting the back blade soon enough when coming to the end of a run and getting stuck. One time is usually all it takes.

I've used these plows from 1" to 16", you just have to be smart about it. They can be used far more than 50% of the time. If you know what you are doing.

One last thing, the garbage about having the pump and valves out in the open is just that. Garbage. There is nothing wrong with it. Potentially, enclosing it could be worse because of condensation and never looking inside\cleaning it out. Not to mention if not well designed in the way for quick repairs.


----------



## Tberrylawn (Jan 15, 2016)

Was wondering if any one in here could give a update on how they like their short iron pull plow.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I am curious how the long term short iron experience is?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

We got a short iron last year and it has been a game changer. When we are in need of a new pull plow I will be giving Jason a call. It means something when the owner gives you his cell number and tells you to call/text anytime. Having someone who uses their plows them selfs means a lot.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BRL1 said:


> We got a short iron last year and it has been a game changer. When we are in need of a new pull plow I will be giving Jason a call. It means something when the owner gives you his cell number and tells you to call/text anytime. Having someone who uses their plows them selfs means a lot.


Good to hear. My lots are smaller and uneven. I know I won't achieve finished results with the pull, but does it help your cycle times on smaller areas (1/4-1/3 acre)?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kvston said:


> Good to hear. My lots are smaller and uneven. I know I won't achieve finished results with the pull, but does it help your cycle times on smaller areas (1/4-1/3 acre)?


Yes it will help every where unless you are plowing roads or something. On a 2 inch storm to give you an idea on one of our accounts would take us 1-1.5 hours to clear with 2 trucks 1 with a short iron 16' and one with a wide out xl. Grocery store parking lots with lots of islands and cart corrals. With the same plowing process and the first time using the short iron it saved us about 20-30 min and was a lot easier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BRL1 said:


> Yes it will help every where unless you are plowing roads or something. On a 2 inch storm to give you an idea on one of our accounts would take us 1-1.5 hours to clear with 2 trucks 1 with a short iron 16' and one with a wide out xl. Grocery store parking lots with lots of islands and cart corrals. With the same plowing process and the first time using the short iron it saved us about 20-30 min and was a lot easier.


This just isn't possible...some guy on the interweb who has no experience with one said they only work 50% of the time.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha. What a monkey!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This just isn't possible...some guy on the interweb who has no experience with one said they only work 50% of the time.


ours works 50%of the time everytime


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BRL1 said:


> ours works 50%of the time everytime


Kinda like the front plow...no one uses it while backing up.

Maybe the guy was right...plows do only work 50% of the time. lol


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda like the front plow...no one uses it while backing up.
> 
> Maybe the guy was right...plows do only work 50% of the time. lol


I mean unless he is figuring in drive time between the job sites and time to stack the snow... our back blade is down most of the time but I do understand everyone scenarios will be different.
Unless you have a snow power or the new boss one that you can plow in reverse and toast your transmission


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BRL thanks for the information. Exactly what I needed to know. Guess I have another big $ item to snag ASAP.


----------

